
Memory-efficient quantum circuit simulator in JavaScript - perak
https://www.npmjs.com/package/quantum-circuit
======
Salamence
Nice! As a beginner, where would be a good place to start learning quantum and
to maybe use this as a playground?

~~~
perak
See here:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1826E60FD05B44E4](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1826E60FD05B44E4)

Very nice and gentle introduction to quantum computing.

